# Hooking the woods but not the irons



## AllyLodge (Apr 6, 2012)

Recently i have noticed that I very occasionally hook my drives or woods, usually a snap hook.
The unusual thing is that my irons are not as bad. Usually a small draw or just straight.
Why do you think this is ? My only explanation is that my irons are stiff and my woods are regular but I have no idea.
Any help ? ne:

-Ally


----------



## Doh (Apr 7, 2012)

If you do require stiff shafts then playing regular staffs will contribute to you hooking the ball. I am not saying go out and change your woods. I would speak to your pro first.


----------



## chris661 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am the opposite, 5.0 shafts in my irons and stiff in my woods and I still throw in the odd hook. Check your alignment as when I went for a lesson I was WAY off and flipping my hands over to compensate. Worked ok as long as the timing was good.........


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 7, 2012)

I have been working on how I hit my woods as my bad shot from the tee was a pulling hook.I have learnt how to use a power fade and that has got rid of my shot to the left. Not my bad shot is a bit of a high push but that does not get me into trouble. Yes I have lost a bit of distance but gained a lot of accuracy.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 7, 2012)

Do you usually hook the woods or is it an occasional shot? Is it certain holes? Do you hook when under pressure? What is your usual driver shape? It's unlikely an odd snap hook would be the shaft or you'd do it more often.

A softer shaft can contribute to a hook.

You say you hit a draw anyway. Generally though you move longer irons and woods more in the air than shorter irons because of the lower backspin. The backspin tilts the axis of spin and keeps it more online for curving shots. 

There are ways of controlling a hook, 1 is too clear your left side; best fix will depend on the cause.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 7, 2012)

If you read up on the 'D'Plane and how it works you will see how lower loft creates more sidespin.

The attached video from Mark Crossfield has an explanation part way through it.

Hope this helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNAw6OpO0C0


----------



## AllyLodge (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Socket I did have my head very far forward  and I have changed that. I got a friend to film my swing and instantly I realised my downswing was very much on the outside. So now that is in the process of being altered.

Regards


----------

